# DIY window ac setup for indoor grow



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Aug 21, 2015)

Yet another one for you guys to help out. I have a flower room with 3 hps lights. 1 is 600w, 1000w, n the new sunlight double ended 1000w. I have a tent on the side in the room with a mars hydro 400w to veg. Also the closest in the room is also a veg room with t5 8 bulb fixture. It gets hot in there obviously. The room was fine until I got the double ended. Since then it's gotten real hot. Upwards of 90+ degrees. Mind u I bought a 12000 btu portable ac. Piece of junk. Room stays at 88-91 with that portable ac. I was hoping has anyone here have experience with a diy window unit being inside the room with a housing in back of the ac to exhaust the Hott air into the attic through a hole in the ceiling. Will this work?  Thanks for your time n help.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Apr 7, 2021)

Just for the record this absolutely worked. Made my room so much better. No pest and the girls loved the cool air. Gave dem beautiful colors at harvest. One of the best things I ever did to my grow room.


----------

